# Any Infinity Beta or Kappa users aound



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

If so, please list what you are still using or have. I still have my Kappa 1.1 cs 3 way set with ribbon tweeters in the box waiting for the right time to pull out. My Beta 6s died on me and my midbass hasnt been the same since.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I own the following pairs.
Kappa 8.1 
Kappa 7.1
6 Kappa
SS2002
I have a good friend that has 3 rooms filled with almost every infinity speaker made.He has boxes of Emit Tweeters and Emim Mids.


----------



## rmoltis (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't have any infinity home speakers. But in the car I have,

Infinity kappa perfect 5.1 components front+rear
Infinity kappa 100.9w subs (X2)
Infinity kappa four 1200w 4ch amp
Infinity kappa one 1600w mono amp

Love all of it. Their equipment is reasonably priced, and sound great.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

I have pair of Infinity Beta 8's that I have had for about 15 years. I have used them off and on over the years and they are still in great shape. Right now they are sitting idle waiting for the call to duty.


----------



## Cool44breeze (Aug 5, 2012)

Check out the Inifinity Beta On install on my profile


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Still kicking myself for selling my pair of beta 12's a few ears back........

Kappa perfect 6.1's are sitting in my garage....

Home stereo is
2 pair of Kappa 8.1's
Two kappa video venter channels
Kappa 5.1's

Kinda off topic.... But atomic.....62 what do you power your 8.1's with? Been amp shopping and can't decide what direction to go. Have you ever compared your 8.1's to the 9.1's? Been keeping my eyes out for a pair of those..... Not sure its worth it though, never heard them


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I always ask, does anyone know of anyone that has some car version emit tweeters that they would part with? I always want to have an extra set of the ribbons if I can. I know these are becoming shots in the dark.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Jroo said:


> I always ask, does anyone know of anyone that has some car version emit tweeters that they would part with? I always want to have an extra set of the ribbons if I can. I know these are becoming shots in the dark.


Beta gear is rare, emit car tweeters are like seeing a unicorn. There was a member on here that sold a pair recently, they were on Ebay I believe. I have a pair of Beta Tens in storage not being used, just sold my Beta Eight to a gentleman in Norway. It was in one of the factory Beta bandpass enclosures so it looked like new.....


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I almost with Infinity would just go back to their old product lines. The old beta and kappa lines, even the perfect lines spank anything they put out currently. I know somewhere there is a guy sitting on NIB stuff in a warehouse. I just need to find him. I would even say the old JBL GTIs fall into this as well. I keep a set of JBL 504 GTIs simply because they sound that good. I push far out of my mind the day something happens and they die!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Viggen said:


> Still kicking myself for selling my pair of beta 12's a few ears back........
> 
> Kappa perfect 6.1's are sitting in my garage....
> 
> ...


I am using an Adcom GFA-5500 on the 8.1's
I had a pair of the 9.1's but sold them.The only difference is the bass output because of the 2 12's.I only sold them because I am using dedicated subs so I didnt really need the 4 12's and he offered me a price I couldnt refuse.
I have an Adcom GFA-555II on the 7.1's an a GFA-5400 on the 6 kappas.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Thanks.... I had a gfa5500 on my 8.1's and tried my wife's (girlfriend at the time) parasounds amps when we were combining stereo stuff.... which is how they are presently setup, just bi amped but want better sq. Debating on trying wyredforsounds's amps.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Does my Infinity Beta Digital 300 count?


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

beta 10 dvc. it waits for inspiration next to the adcom amp.

kappa 5.25" coaxials. also in the cabinet.. sadly, one works fine but other has tweeter issues. but as i really really liked them when i had them in my car i still havent thrown them away yet. (considered them to be one of the best bang for buck coax back then.. and i think they still could do fine against many current similarly priced cheap models)

some ******* stole my beta15 sub over decade ago and i am still not over loosing it. i am still keeping an eye for someone selling one. i also cursed selling the emit tweeters without trying them out.. got them cheap and didnt like the looks of them so i sold them to someone who wanted them, bad. and after hearing them in his car.. i wanted them back no matter the looks! hahah.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The older Kappa's are considered amp killers.They are 4ohm for the most part but dip under 2 ohms on some bass frequencies.This is why many people run the Adcoms on them.
The 9.1's can dip under 1ohm hence it is known as the amp killer.The older caps in the Kappas are known to age badly which only makes matters worse.If biamped,removing the crossover and running the sub direct has major benefits.

The gfa5500,555 models test out at 275x2 RMS at 8 ohms and about 460x2 RMS at 4ohms.
Altho they are not rated at 2 ohms they will do around 700x2 at 2ohms before the fuse blows.
I tried running an SAE A502 on them but it would shut down when driven hard.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Yea.... Heard the 9's are amp killers for that reason, if I find a killer deal on 9.1's I might give them a try otherwise I guess stick with what I have. I should probably just get cleaner power first. Wen I went from my gfa-5500 to parasounds hca1500's there was quite a large improvement in sq, especially in The low end. Bi amping makes another nice improvement. My biggest reason for wanting better home sound is due to going with better amps in my car which gives me more detail vs home setup, so impressed with pg elite amps...... 

Wyred for sound has the sx-1000 amps that caught my attention. They are 560w at 8 and 1100 ish at 4 ohms..... They also just came out with a newer line I think its Mamp or something like that. Going to be a while before I have the funds anyways......


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone remember the old black cone Infinity 3 way 6 x 9's? I think the model number was 693 MK2's. They were the ones out before they went with the green cone Kappa 6 x 9s. They had the emit tweeter in them and From memory I remember those sounding great. I have a wild idea in my head. Does anyone remember them and what they sounded like?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

these ones?: Infinity Kappa 693 MK II Very Very RARE 6X9S with Emit K Tweeters Polycells | eBay


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, those are the ones. There is a build thread on here where the shop used 6 x 9s and I thought I remember those just sounding incredible. Again, this was going by memory. I could do a 6 x 9 on my door panel only if they sounded good and dropped low enough to not worry about midbass.


----------

